

Y Combinator’s non-profit mission - BenjaminTodd
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/72d90f7a-3c20-11e5-8613-07d16aad2152.html

======
ac2u
Paywalled article (in the UK at least).

~~~
dandare
elsewhere too

